# Total Metal Jacket



## sje0123

The range closest to me requires all ammunition be TMJ to keep airborne lead to a minimum. So being such the novice I am looked into why and all that. Now my understanding on the subject is up to par.

With my first Pistol purchase right around the corner I was thinking as I am snowed in (actually iced in would be more accurate) is TMJ ammunition as common and in the same price range as say FMJ etc.?

Will I be able to go to Walmart and pick up a box of TMJ for the same price as FMJ? Will Walmart have TMJ? I was trying to shop online, but I had a hard time finding a site that sells ammunition and clearly states TMJ. I'd say Walmart would be my ammo shopping location unless you all could provide me with a good website.

So to sum it up for those who don't like to read:

Is TMJ as readily available/same price range as FMJ etc.?
Is TMJ something Walmart sells?
What are some website that sell ammo for cheap?

Thanks and don't be too hard on me. I'm a total newb who is looking to learn.


----------



## -gunut-

I have never heard of total metal jacket. I would put money that they said full metal jacket only. They don't want the solid led ones that many use for their reloads.


----------



## scooter

Never heard of TMJ, but FMJ (or hardball) is probably what was meant.
Most mil. surp. Ammo and FMJ is completely copper clad so would do what they are asking.


----------



## big dutchman

the total metal jacket is a design that encloses the lead core of the bullet completly. a regular FMJ has the lead core exposed on the 'powder' side while the TMJ has brass or coppor completely surrounding the lead so that it cannot be exposed before target impact and deformation. i don't know what walmart carries, but i have bought the TMJ rounds for less than FMJ at quite a few local gun shops.


----------



## -gunut-

big dutchman said:


> the total metal jacket is a design that encloses the lead core of the bullet completly. a regular FMJ has the lead core exposed on the 'powder' side while the TMJ has brass or coppor completely surrounding the lead so that it cannot be exposed before target impact and deformation. i don't know what walmart carries, but i have bought the TMJ rounds for less than FMJ at quite a few local gun shops.


Really? Wow! Ya learn something every day!


----------



## noproblem5671

*Tmj*

I think what CCI Blazer Brass calls an FMJ actually is TMJ. May be true with some other brands, but your range still might not like it because they would just have to take your word for it. I had one that had been damaged so for some reason I decided to open it with a pipe cutter. I'm not sure why I thought that was entertaining. It isn't like anything in there is going to be much of a surprise.

I was surprised though how little powder is actually in those things. I don't reload so I don't know what is normal, but I just assumed a .45 would have more.


----------



## milquetoast

Federal makes their American Eagle brand (.45 ACP) in both FMJ and TMJ, so there is a difference. I was shopping on midwayusa.com for some practice ammo and found that they have the TMJ for $1 a box _less_ than the FMJ. Go figure.


----------



## sje0123

Great thanks for the info guys. Once I get a chance I'll take a look at Walmart and such to compare pricing. I'm happy to hear the prices are the same or less than FMJ. I was expecting to have to pay more for it.


----------



## sje0123

Turns out Walmart doesn't sell it. Hopefully the shop i am going to tomorrow to buy the XD will stock it.


----------



## bangbang

sje0123 said:


> Turns out Walmart doesn't sell it. Hopefully the shop i am going to tomorrow to buy the XD will stock it.


You should look for another range to shoot at. Buying practice ammo from Wal-Mart is what keeps me in the game. If I had to buy ammo from a gun shop, I would get 1/2 the practice that I get now...since they all jack up the prices.

Add to that the need for TMJ instead of FMJ, and you got yourself a recipe for an expensive disaster.

If that is your only range availalbe...then ask them if they reload there, and if you can buy ammo from them. Reloaded range ammo will be cheaper than anything you can get at a gun store. I do not want to become too presumtuous...but all of the gun shops in my town are about twice what Walmart charges for WWB...all of them...I think they are all in cahoots...they know Wal-Mart will stop carrying ammo soon, and they are getting ready to reel in the big bucks.


----------



## noproblem5671

*If the local shop fails*

If the local shop disappoints on the price there is always Natchez. https://www.natchezss.com/

They don't seem to put up everything that is the catalog online, but either catalog or phone order would probably do it. I don't think most places get a lot of people specifically looking for ammo labeled TMJ.

I would ask your range about the Blazer Brass though. It isn't labeled TMJ, but technically any bullet with a jacket that completely covers all the lead is TMJ. I don't know if it's true with all calibers of CCI Blazer Brass, but the 230GR .45ACP FMJ stuff I get from Natchez definately really is TMJ.


----------



## sje0123

https://www.natchezss.com/ammo.cfm?contentID=productDetail&ammoGroup=2&brand=CC&prodID=CC3582

That's the stuff I'd need right? That's about $6 cheaper per box compared to range prices.


----------



## bangbang

Wait a sec...I just realized that you cannot shoot your defensive hollow point rounds there. That sucks!


----------



## sje0123

indeed. so any defensive ammo cannot be tested in the gun for reliability.


----------



## milquetoast

sje0123 said:


> indeed. so any defensive ammo cannot be tested in the gun for reliability.


You can test for feeding reliability, without actually firing the ammunition.
http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5581


----------



## noproblem5671

*Tmj*

The stuff you put up is the aluminum cased ammo. I can only say with certainty that the Blazer "Brass" I've handled is really TMJ. Make sure you ask your range before you buy a bunch.

You have the TMJ restriction that the may not go for if the box label says FMJ as is does on the Blazer Brass. With me I bought six boxes of aluminum cased .40 S&W only to find out my range only allows brass and nickel plated brass. Now I will forever have plenty of aluminum cased ammo on hand until I get a chance to go to my dad's and run through it in a weekend.


----------



## cmick

go to cheaperthandirt.com they have good name brand ammo at a cheap price.


----------



## reelzaruba

TMJ bullets are plated bullets. The higher quality bullets are plated to 0.010 plating such as the Lawman line uses. These guys I buy from use the same extreme bullets in there ammo Ammunition Online at Factory Direct Prices | Freedom Munitions


----------



## Phil1more

*More than one place to buy Total Metal Jacket*

:mrgreen: You can look up "Total Metal Jacket" in your favorite search. I found a couple after running into this offering from Cheaper Than Dirt: Ammo .40 S&W Ten Ring 180 Grain Ball TMJ 900 fps 50 Round Box A01017 -- It is catchy lingo for truncated cone, full metal jacket ammo.  You may want to run for office at your local range if they can't figure out what FMJ is! also- http://www.tacticalammunition.com/Bulk-40SW-180GR-TMJ-RB-500-TA88-0143-TA88-0143.htm -I also just read that TMJ's are electro-plated lead instead of lead-filled copper like the FMJ. This is supposed to keep any lead mist from getting in the air, so they may have a point! GOOD LUCK



sje0123 said:


> The range closest to me requires all ammunition be TMJ to keep airborne lead to a minimum. So being such the novice I am looked into why and all that. Now my understanding on the subject is up to par.
> 
> With my first Pistol purchase right around the corner I was thinking as I am snowed in (actually iced in would be more accurate) is TMJ ammunition as common and in the same price range as say FMJ etc.?
> 
> Will I be able to go to Walmart and pick up a box of TMJ for the same price as FMJ? Will Walmart have TMJ? I was trying to shop online, but I had a hard time finding a site that sells ammunition and clearly states TMJ. I'd say Walmart would be my ammo shopping location unless you all could provide me with a good website.
> 
> So to sum it up for those who don't like to read:
> 
> Is TMJ as readily available/same price range as FMJ etc.?
> Is TMJ something Walmart sells?
> What are some website that sell ammo for cheap?
> 
> Thanks and don't be too hard on me. I'm a total newb who is looking to learn.


----------



## Phil1more

Ammo .40 S&W Ten Ring 180 Grain Ball TMJ 900 fps 50 Round Box A01017

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=total+metal+jacket&b=&fr=ie8


----------

